# On a roll today



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I cleaned the oven today, then used the rest of the can of cleaner on the charcoal grill lid and cooking rack. Just waiting for a few hours to finish the task.
DH then started dismantling the gas grill, ordered some new burner parts, and we decided to clean it thoroughly, it's been a while.
I'm now eyeing the smoker...
Do you ever start on one task, and it blossoms into much more than you planned on?

How often do you clean your oven? I think it's been over a year for me, the only reason I did is because I must have spilled something or something bubbled over and I missed the spill. Burnt up/smoked when I used the oven next.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I try to clean it once a year. I clean the grill more often. It gets messier. I don't even want to look at the smoker. I clean the outside, the water tray and the racks every time I use it but the rest is one big smokey grease pit.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh... you're supposed to clean the oven...all thought all that burning and popping just added to the flavor...


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

crehberg said:


> Oh... you're supposed to clean the oven...all thought all that burning and popping just added to the flavor...


Haha, while I was preheating and before I noticed the spill, DH asked what's cookin'?


----------

